# A winter snowmobile trip!



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Here is another video of a snowmobile trip we took while in Utah. I was lucky my son and son-in-law were along on the trip. We had white out conditions during part of the day and I rolled the machine twice. There was no way I was going to get it upright with the weakness on my right side. Still a great day. I flew mY drone in a weather window at one point and videoed my daughter rolling off her machine at the top of a big hill. Fun stuff. I am starting a aerial photography business so the reason for the format I used. Just trying to show the owner what is possible. Don't think I am going back to alarms after the stroke. Been 37 years and time for a change.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"video is unavailable"




-DallanC


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I checked the settings in you tube. Is anybody else having the same trouble?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If I click "PLAY" on the imbedded image, it gives me the error. If I click the YOUTUBE link at the top it will open in a new window and play.


When you said "rolled down the hill" I was expecting rolling a sled down the hill lol. Sadly I have video of my kid doing just that, on the sled.


Decent editing... that music though... maybe for your next one throw in a little "Electric Worry" by Clutch. Thats my goto "get in the mood to do something crazy" song 8)




-DallanC


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

She tore her ACL and meniscus in cheer about a month ago. Will need surgery. So she could not control it turning that way and just bailed before it got out of hand. Machine came clear down the hill like it was being driven. Glad to, because they were rental machines. She found it easier rolling down than hill than sliding on her butt.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

I show just a picture with an arrow for play. I don’t see a link.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

-DallanC


----------

